# Kid Disbudding box



## StaceyRosado

Dad and I built this

Assembling the pieces




























Putting it together









One side complete - now putting together the belly support

















view from the top









from front - head piece attached









Finished








back








side









the top didnt turn out like we wanted it to = may redo it later but its not big deal just esthetics basically

we went off the box I have (this one is for a friend). Basic dementions: 24 inches long, 6 inches wide, 16 inches tall (need to check this for sure) the belly support is 7 inches from the top. The head opening is 3 inches wide at the top and 3/4 of an inch at the "point" the head piece can be any size -- mine is actually half that size.


----------



## RunAround

Wow, that is a nice box. Much better than the one I made with my mom. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado

my dad is a perfectionist what can I say :shrug: I kept telling him "its for goats dad" lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers

nice! :thumb:


----------



## Mully

Dads are like that !!! That is one of the many reasons you love him


----------



## MikahMom

That looks great!!  Having never built one myself i have a couple of questions... would this be the size I would want for Nigerian Dwarf kids? (they are kinda itty bitty lol); what is the head piece for? what tool did ya'll use to round out the bottom of the head stall? You used a "belly brace", but I have read that you can just put in a fluffy towel for them to stand on -- which would you suggest?? I know...questions, questions, questions :laugh: 

MikahMom
Cairdes Farms


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes this I made for nigerian dwarfs because many times we dotn disbud till they are a month old or you have to redo their buds if not done well.

yes you want the center piece because if you dont they move to much in the box. THe towns go in the front and back for the smaller kids who cant reach the floor on their own.


----------



## jdgray716

Cool, so from someone who does not disbud, how does it work?


----------



## StaceyRosado

you put the kid inside the box with its head out the hole. THen you shut the lid and sit on the box you are then over top the kid and can easily hold its head down onto the slanted board so you can burn the buds


----------



## jdgray716

That is what I thought but did not want to assume. Very interesting.


----------



## ENC

So you basically need a 8 foot 2x6
a half sheet of plywood and some screws and a hinge. Build the whole thing for under 20 dollars and will last just about forever. 

Evan


----------



## StaceyRosado

no just the sides are plywood


----------



## ENC

Yes but most places will only sell plywood by the sheet or half sheet. I was just talking about a list to take to the lumberyard so to speak.

Evan


----------



## StaceyRosado

well I we cut down the boards needed for the bottom, center and front and back so I cant give you the exact wood sizes-- but you should use something different then plywood for that. It needs to be sturdy.

Look at the pictures and the dimensions I provided in the first post to get the idea of what is needed for those pieces. We actually used decking boards for the front and back and lid. A decking truss cut down with a table saw is the base. (yah real helpful I know but I am not a lumber person so thats the best description I can give you).


----------



## RubyLink

That is pretty neat looking. I think I am going to try to build one of those when I build my milking stand. I guess I will have to adjust the measurements for our goats. Thanks for the new fun ideas.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

I've always wondered if they hold the head steady enough. For being as small as the nigerian kids are, they sure are strong & can squirm alot when it comes to disbudding. Do you still have to hold the head steady a bit or does it restrain them enough that they really can't move their head much?


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh no you still have ot hold the head -- the head piece only just gives you something ot hold it against. I hold the nose and and press it down onto the headpiece. I allow the goat to breathe but barely. I reccomend you wear a glove on that hand  because when that head moves you dont want to accidentally move to where the iron is 



and the measurements for this will work for a Standard or Mini goat.

For minis just put towels on the bottom if you do them at a couple days to a week old. After that they grow fast and most can easily fit in the box without the bottom support


----------



## pelicanacresMN

yes, good thick leather gloves are a must. I make my hubby hold the kids & I disbud--good thing he wears them because I would have gotten his hand a bid last year


----------

